# Any other NY members?



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wanted to see if there were any other members here from NY. Maybe with some information on ranges, good places to buy ammo or guns or any other useful info. Also I have a few questions about acquiring the permit and trying to call the pistol permit office doesnt always get you someone with answers.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm from the state. Haven't been there in over a year. From which part of the state do you reside?


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Im from Westchester County about 15 minutes north of the city. Not as bad on gun laws as NYC, but close enough.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I was from much further North.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah the further north you go the better it gets. My brother lives in Dutchess and over there its a piece of cake. I won't be leaving Westchester any time soon though because the schools in this town are great and my daughters only 5 so we have at least about 12 more years here. I figure I'll make do as best I can now and see what happens in the future.


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

*Westchester Also*

I live in Westchester also but I won't be much help as far as a gun purchase. I just getting back into it myself. There is a range in Norwalk that I shot the other day and felt it was pretty good. I also just checked out a range in Pearl River. Not bad. If you need mor info let me know. Good Luck.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pearl River is where I go. The Firing Line. Ive heard that Norwalk had a decent one, but don't know where it is and I don't know how it works when I actually get my own gun with leaving NY and going into CT with the gun. Last thing I want is to get in trouble. I would like the info about Norwalk though if you have it. Maybe they'll have a couple of guns that I wanted to try out that the normal range I go to doesnt have. I also need to find out the laws about going state to state with the gun. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DanEP (May 30, 2007)

Lived in Westchester; now in Putnam.

Dan


----------



## ViperJon (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm on Long Island. We had an outdoor range right here in Huntington but it has since been closed. We shoot outdoors out at Brookhaven and indoors at the Nassau County indoor range at Mitchel Field.


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

There used to be one in saratoga!I don't know if it's there anymore.


----------



## Compass (Jul 15, 2007)

New guy here, Utica NY


----------



## mod586 (Jun 6, 2007)

*ny also*

hi im from upstate ny 12m south of albany. dont need a range just open back door and start shooting. got to love the country.


----------



## Milton368 (Jul 4, 2007)

*NYC here!*

I'm in the city. Belong to an indoor range in Queens county.


----------



## Nyhounder (Jul 27, 2007)

I`m from wayne county up near lake ontario. Same goes here , just walk out the back door and shoot all i want.


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, We live In Hartland, NY which is in Niagara County. New York State allows each County to decide how they will administer the Pistol Permits. It's a mish mosh across the State. I would recommend you visit your County Pistol Permit Office to get the information you need and follow it to the letter. Your County could be anti-gun and they might be trying to discourage you over the phone from acquiring a permit. You could also read Article 400 of the New York State Penal Code which is the administrative statute relating to the licensing of pistols, revolvers, gunsmiths and firearms dealers.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Used to live in Yonkers and now in Florida.
There's an indoor range in Mount Vernon.
They also help you through the permitting process.

AFS


----------



## slhk (Sep 20, 2007)

*New guy*

Just signed on this forum today. I work in Hong Kong, but live in the Syracuse, NY area........heck of a commute. But there are several good ranges in the upstate area. I belong to two; one is 200 yds and the other is 100 yds with covered areas for both pistol and rifle.


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

Hi ,

I'm from Long Island, NY. I live about 5 min from the Brookhaven outdoor range:smt023


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

Rochester, NY here. 

Just got my CCW in March, so far I've made two purchases on it. Still shopping for a local range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Compass,
I'm from the Utica area originally. Brother lives in New Hartford. How was that SNOW the other morning...?

I'm in Orlando now. It's gonna be a chilly 72 today! Better weather than normal for concealed carry...

Jeff


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Freeport NY here, there are several indoor & outdoor ranges to shoot in Nassau & Suffolk Counties.


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

well i live about 20min south of rochester ny


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in Ulster county.


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm about 25 miles SW of Rochester NY.


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi rick you cant be too far from Avon new new york r u


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

JJTowman said:


> Hi rick you cant be too far from Avon new new york r u


I'm in Bergen. It's about 10 miles south of Brockport.


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

man i go throug bergen all the time i cover that area for work have you or are you going to the gun show this weekend at the dome?


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

I forgot about the Gunshow.

I already have other plans for tommorow.


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

whats up fellas? From ulster county ny just sayin hi..


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

hows the weather over in ulster crappler and hello


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

mod586 said:


> hi im from upstate ny 12m south of albany. dont need a range just open back door and start shooting. got to love the country.


I'm with you on that mod. 7 acres to myself, high tension lines in mback, and one neighbor is second home. Ranges, we dont need no ranges.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just registered today, live in the Rochester suburbs. Great forum for handgun information, especially for novices (like myself). Have had my permit to carry since 2004. Not sure how it works outside of Monroe county, but it took exactly 6 months to the day to get my permit. Just picked up a Smith and Wesson semiauto model 3919, very pleased with it so far.


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

i hate monroe county cheap green paper permits. down here in livingston they are almost like a drivers lic


----------



## semperfi5811 (Feb 11, 2008)

*hello from Buffalo*

Try comming to Buffalo.. Erie County is horable to get a permit in. Took me 18 months to get a permit here, and I work for the Fed. govt. Not to mention the pain in the butt it is to purchase a firearm and have it placed on your permit... And full carry, forgetabout it in Erie County, they've started switching people back to target/hunting only if you dont have a valid reason for carrying..


----------



## usacars (Mar 14, 2008)

*Long Island Member*

A few ranges here on LI. I go to LI Shooting on Freeman Ave Islip, NY.
No carry permits on LI unless you are retired LE. Best you can do is Target Permit or Business Carry.
I have a 6" Colt "Nickel" Python for sale in Mint condition.
[email protected]
:buttkick:


----------



## godsdaddy (Apr 19, 2008)

Originally hail from faaaaaaaaaar upstate (Franklin County), and currently reside (when I'm not over here in the big sandbox) in Jefferson County. It took me about 4 1/2 months to get my permit in Franklin Co. about nine years ago, and the fact that it's good for life is probably the only reason I'll never give up my NY residency. As far as ranges, I wouldn't know... I'm part of the "open the back door and start shooting" crowd. I built a nice 50 yard range right behind the house (ok, brush-hawged and made target holders for... nothing fancy), and have a single-lane 300+ yard range as well for my long guns. It has been a PITA finding a quality gun shop near where I live now (I don't consider Gander Mountain quality, sorry), but I'm willing to make the couple-hour long drive back to where my family lives to do business with the same gun shop that both my grandfathers used.


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

Nassau county on Long Island here.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in Orange County and am waiting for my permit.


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

*Range close to White Plains,NY*

You should check out Blue Mountain. They have a great outdoor range and it's inexpensive.


----------



## MDT-29 (May 25, 2008)

Hi, just applied for my ccp up here in dutchess county.
hope it dont take to long.


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

Suburbs of Rochester here. Hopefully making my first purchase soon.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

slhk said:


> Just signed on this forum today. I work in Hong Kong, but live in the Syracuse, NY area........heck of a commute. But there are several good ranges in the upstate area. I belong to two; one is 200 yds and the other is 100 yds with covered areas for both pistol and rifle.


I'm from Cortland County just south of Syracuse....... but I've never been to Hong Kong...... In the immortal words of The King of Queens "I don't leave America" ....:smt082......

Seriously though that is the hell of a commute......I know the job market in CNY is not the best but C'mon you couldn't find something closer? ....lol....


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Local ranges*

To anyone in the Rochester area...

Are there any decent ranges that do not require you to be a member? Membership isn't something that I'd be against, so any that don't cost an arm and a leg to join, I would entertain. I unfortunately don't live in the country, so my backyard is out of the question. Thanks


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Born in Bklyn, Raised in Queens--woke up in Texas!*

Now a proud Texan


----------



## cfoodeat (Apr 20, 2009)

New member from Broome County. Binghamton, NY area. Applying soon for CCW although I hear in my county it can be difficult to get approved for CCW permit.


----------



## JoeKerr (May 8, 2009)

*New member, living in Greece, NY (near Rochester)*

Hi all,
Just registered today and I wanted to say hi. 
I used to have a permit in PA, however I since I bounce around so much I'm having trouble getting to know people long enough to act as "character" references. So I just go back to Erie sometimes on the weekend for fun.

GO4IT!
Will


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, and welcome from Pittsford.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

Long Island here. Just over the Suffolk border in Babylon.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

CNY region.


----------



## sigsas68 (Jun 5, 2008)

im from the rochester area also about 30 minutes west in Hamlin


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

*New to the forum*

Moved here from Arizona in June, didn't take long to get my CCW in Chenango County but now I am having trouble finding a range. A relative has an old quarry on30 acres, is it legal to shoot there?


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a NY resident but on a clear day i can look into Steuben co NY from my side yard.as for your question i would think it would be ok , i do visit a friend in upstate NY for hunting season and we often check the POA on our rifles on his farm before the hunt.


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

hi all i live in dutchess any local pistol stores that i might not know of?


----------



## ssdawood (Apr 29, 2010)

*Hi new guy from dutchess county*

I just got my pistol permit and was checking classes at DCPA. All thier classes are during weekdays at night time. I work during the week early morning 5.30 and its hard for me to attend. I also checked classes in orange county but the only teach to shoot on air pistols. 
I am planning on getting a .22 probably a S&W 22A or a walther P22 dunno yet.
Any one recommends an instructor willing to do weekends Sat or Sun after 12 .
Hey also after I learn to shoot I ll be bugging you guys to see if anyone needs a friend to go shooting with:mrgreen:
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ssdawood (Apr 29, 2010)

Keithtree If you know stanfordville on hicks hill road theres chappies gun store. Small store not much selection but he told me he can order any gun from catalog for a good price. I dunno if he will give you same deal but he offerred me $50 + shipping ($22) over cost on most of guns.


----------



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

I used to live in westchester but have spent half my life in dutchess.I do remember the mount vernon shooting center,should still be open.Are you from lower or upper westchester?


----------



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

keiththree said:


> hi all i live in dutchess any local pistol stores that i might not know of?


Collector rifle and ammo on rt 82 in hopewell junction,ny


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Wny*

I realize this thread is old.... but I figure there must still be folks from NY here!
I'm in WNY, Niagara County. Just got my permit last month. It took 4 months which is pretty quick for NYS. I know if you cross the county line into Erie County it has been taking well over a year to get it. I heard of a guy who has been waiting over 17 months now. My permit was issued as a full carry. That would never happen in the next county over, they do not issue carry permits very often.
Anyway, just thought I would jump onto this NE thread!
Stay safe and happy shooting!!

MO:smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats MoMan. I'm actually in NT myself. Enjoy, and stay safe...


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

ViperJon said:


> I'm on Long Island. We had an outdoor range right here in Huntington but it has since been closed. We shoot outdoors out at Brookhaven and indoors at the Nassau County indoor range at Mitchel Field.


I grew up on Long Island. My first apartment when I got married was on Fairview Street in Huntington Village. I lived in Greenlawn and graduated from John H. Glenn HS in Elwood. My brother lived in Commack for years. He has recently retired to Wading River. I was married in "Our Lady Queen of Martyrs " Chapel in Centerport. I graduated from SUNY, Farmingdale with an AS in Business Management and finished up with a bachelors at NYIT at Westbury. I started an MBA program at Hofstra, but I did not finish it.I transferred on the job and wound up in the SSR of Maryland.
Maryland is far from being a gun-friendly state, but it is a whole lot more friendly than NEW YORK.


----------



## effacient (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone help me go in NY? I want to see you guys there.


----------



## scott1968 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just joined the forum... from Long Island


----------



## bobny (Jan 23, 2013)

what part of ny are you from i am from albany area..


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

keiththree said:


> hi all i live in dutchess any local pistol stores that i might not know of?


R&R tactical in Germantown.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

bobny said:


> what part of ny are you from i am from albany area..


east and South of Albany


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm 18 miles southeast of Albany,


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, New Lebanon here.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Valatie here.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, what club? Kinder hook, Hudson or Tri-Village? I shoot IDPA at Hudson. Am a Tri-village member also


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TriVillage - wanted to join Kinderhook Sportsmen's Club as well - didn't know any members.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I know a few. I am not as active at Tri village as at Hudson. I usually work one of the Women's Days though.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Oneida County here.
Took 9 months from the time I took my NRA training to get my permit.

There are at least 5 outdoor ranges within 15 miles and 1 indoor range about 3 miles from my house. 
Memberships range from 25 to about 75$ per year. Some with initiation fees for new members. 
Gander Mtn seems to have the best deals on ammo. AX Tactical is by far the best on pistol/rifle prices unless you wait for a sale at GM. Another good site for ammo on sale is Runnings.


----------

